# Bet he didn't expect that



## endoman (22 Jan 2012)

Club run this morning, tailwind had eight of doing an easy 30 mph on very quiet roads when a car pulls out of working mens club on opposite side of road straight in front of us causing huge pulls on the brakes, amazing no one came off. He then darted straight left, but was chased by 4 of the group who eventually found him on his drive. Got a good talking to from the member of the group who is a Police Officer, I don't think he looked at all before pulling out. 

Rest of ride uneventful other than the horrid 25 miles back uphill into that wind. My legs feel like they belong to another life form.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jan 2012)

Serendipitous !


----------

